
How Bill Parker coined the word “Shazam” in 1939 - bookofjoe
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Parker_(comics)
======
totalZero
It caught my eye that Parker was born on 9/11/1911.

~~~
bookofjoe
You've got a sharp eye. And I'm not talking about your pet.

